#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is Privacy a negative right or a positive right?

## Dhiya

Privacy is the ability of an individual or group to secure themselves, or information about themselves and express themselves selectively.Is this negative right or positive right?

----------


## Neo

> Privacy is the ability of an individual or group to secure themselves, or information about themselves and express themselves selectively.Is this negative right or positive right?


Privacy is a fundamental positive right. Asian region is very weak in terms individual privacy except china. In our nation, there is no privacy policy or controls in place. People play around with our information freely.

----------


## Shana

Totally positive indeed!
Even though I have nothing to hide from anyone, I don't want everyone to know that fact. That is the point.

----------


## Bhavya

> Privacy is the ability of an individual or group to secure themselves, or information about themselves and express themselves selectively.Is this negative right or positive right?


Definitely, It's a positive right. Every one of us needs our own privacy. Obviously, we can't share everything with everyone.

----------

